# Castelo Branco, Coimbra Gois - looking for a cattery



## Niecedavg (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi I hope someone can help me!?! I have an Uncle who lives in Gois with 2 cats. Sadly his wife has been admitted to hospital with Alzheimer’s and well I want to get him home for a break to recharge. He has 2 cats that he obviously can’t leave. I’ve tried googling for a cattery in or near Gois...
Any information would be very appreciated!
Thanks in advance!


----------

